# Kennel cough



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Kennel Cough is no a huge deal to treat - 

I have used this on rescues or petsitting dogs who bring it in and like it a lot. 

Boiron, Chestal Cough Syrup 8.45 oz and www.vitacost has the best price

I have also used Colloidal Silver twice per day and raw honey to good effect. Raw honey given at least three times through the day. 

I haven't used this but it has also been recommended: The Essential Oil combo Cough Drop made by Silk Road Oils, Aromatherapy for dogs, Aromatherapy for cats and Aromatherapy for pets. will shorten the duration of Kennel Cough and keep the dog more comfortable.

You can use the Chestal for people with cough and congestion and it works nicely.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I wish I knew this a few months ago when Rambo came back from his neutering with a horrible cough. Now I know for the future! Thanks Liz...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks! Liz, that book we were talking about? Hows that coming along? lol... 

I'm saving all of your holistic remedy and printing them out and making my own little book! I LOVE your advice!!!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Thanks! Liz, that book we were talking about? Hows that coming along? lol...
> 
> I'm saving all of your holistic remedy and printing them out and making my own little book! I LOVE your advice!!!


will have to get a printer,i have written a few things down and put them away safetly problem is i forgot where!!anything for my memory lol,karen


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Liz, you really should just write a book. LOL Thanks. I will look into this. I have been giving honey to my little guy and it does stop his cough for a little while. It must coat the throat.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The honey is the soother - but raw honey also has some anti bacterial qualities. I use both raw honey and Colloidal Silver as the silver will clear the infection. If the case is very advanced I would use the Chestal.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

raw honey provides a wonderful environment for those wonderful white blood cells to come in and pacman the bacteria.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When you say "raw honey" what does that mean? honey with the comb still there?

I think honey is like eggs and avocadoes. One of nature's perfect foods.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Raw like from the beekeepers yard - raw or from the really good healthfood store. Once they pasturize or whatever they do to honey they ruin it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you can see the difference:

Organic Canadian Raw Honey - Tropical Traditions

Sue Bee Honey « Coupon Saving Sista


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I keep a small jar of Manuka UMF +10 in my medicine cabinet. Very strong anitbacterial/antiseptic properties. It is expensive though so I've only got a small jar for medicinal purposes only - humans and dog.
I think anything over UMF 5 is ok, under that and no active qualities, the higher the better.
I am sure local raw honey would work well too.
Manuka honey is used in dressings and as a wound healer in hospitals very good for burns.
Comvita are a big manufacturer started in NZ.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I looove Manuka honey. We have a hand cream with manuka honey in it that we put on all kind of things - when the kids get a rash, or a bite, or een minor cuts and scrapes. It's awesome!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Amazon.com: Active MGO 400+ (Old 20+) Manuka Honey 100% Pure by Manuka Health New Zealand Ltd. - 8.75 oz jar: Health & Personal Care

this is the one i have. 

i'm always cutting myself...and i'm immune compromised. rather than use antibiotic ointments, i use this.

just as an aside, we used to use raw honey on trees if a branch broke or we had to prune.


----------

